# Document about what Sex Means to Men



## EnglishWife (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry if this is the wrong place...but it IS about sex!

I have come across a long article/report written by a woman (possibly Australian) that basically explains just how men see sex, why it is important to them etc.

The sort of thing a wife ought to read so that she can understand her husband better.

I am one of those wives! I can't seem to be able to find it on the internet (probably me!).

Can anyone send me the link or the document? Please!!

Thanks a mill.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

This?



When a man feels the desire for sex there is a sense of anticipation, even anxiety or tension. It is often felt as a tightness in the chest and even some pressure in the head. This is difficult to describe because when I put it in words it sounds unpleasant, but it is not. If it continued indefinitely and without a pleasant climax, I am sure it would lead to a headache and be quite annoying and unpleasant. But it’s not.

These physical sensations are accompanied by an emotional headiness. A man feels bound and sealed to a wonderful future and a lack of will to fight it. The outside world begins to fade and have less effect on his senses.

All his senses begin to intensify, sharpen and focus on his wife. Each impulse from his senses intensifies the emotional and physical sensations. The smell of her perfume becomes very strong and intoxicating. He is convinced that he could detect it from the other side of the earth even diluted by a thousand winds. His vision feels like it is much more acute. Every feature on his wife contains a thousand beauties to hold his gaze. It feels to him that he cannot physically turn his eyes away. Even if he could what reason would there be?

If he catches her eyes and holds them for but a moment, a feeling of weightlessness comes over him, and he feels like he is growing small and moving towards those beautiful pools. Her eyes grow larger and larger in the intensity of his focus until they seem to be the entire world, a world where there is only peace and comfort. Each sense bleeds over into the others.

When he looks at her cheeks, he can feel them against his fingers. When he looks at her lips, he can feel them against his. He is convinced that he can feel it, but he discovers that he is wrong, for the powerful sensation of the actual touch is almost enough to overwhelm his faculties. It seems that he is supported only by the excitement and tension that he feels.

The excitement continues to grow until he knows that his only desire is to be one with her, to be inside her. The senses continue to sharpen and focus. The emotions continue to build beyond what he thought he could bear. By the time of climax, he is unconscious of an external world, he is only aware of the one person who used to be two.

There is much more that I should say here if you are to get a complete picture of what sex means to a man, however I think we can suffice it to say that the feelings and emotions build beyond imagination. And then in a matter of seconds, the feeling changes 180 degrees. What was the most beautiful exhilaration becomes the most consuming peace.

The tension melts almost instantaneously. It would be difficult for him to remember any troubles or cares of the world. All is right, all is peace. Every muscle relaxes, and he lies next to the keeper of his heart. She has the power to take him beyond the veil to taste of a heavenly pleasure beyond this world. Peace and calm as deep as any ocean envelop him.

Sleep comes easily and is often difficult to hold back. To sleep with her in his arms is the greatest peace attainable on this earth. The effects of this experience last through the night and into the morning, when he wakens to see her lying next to him. He comes to know the impossible: that it was not a dream.

Such pleasure, such happiness is possible and she has given it to him. She is now the focus of his existence. He would give his life to keep her from care.

His senses are still acute. The morning sun is brighter than he remembered. He cannot recall seeing a sky that blue before. Or, has the rain always smelled so new and fresh? It cannot be, this is a sudden change that has come over the entire world. Each detail is improved and perfected for he is complete and whole. He marvels at the change that has come over him.

He feels that his heart is no longer his own but lives within her. He fancies that if he strays too far from her side, its life-supporting power will attenuate, and he will die. Here is beauty beyond imagination. Here is the embodiment of all that is good and wholesome and desirable. Here is the pinnacle of all God’s creations, and she, in her mercy, has given herself to him.

Man sees no negative to sex, and numerous positives. Perhaps the most important thing is that most men will never feel closer (more intimate) to their wives than when they are actually inside of her sharing the most powerful expression of love, passion, openness and oneness available to mortals.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Why not ask a man?

_All his senses begin to intensify, sharpen and focus on his wife. Each impulse from his senses intensifies the emotional and physical sensations. The smell of her perfume becomes very strong and intoxicating. He is convinced that he could detect it from the other side of the earth even diluted by a thousand winds. His vision feels like it is much more acute. Every feature on his wife contains a thousand beauties to hold his gaze. It feels to him that he cannot physically turn his eyes away. Even if he could what reason would there be?_

You have got to be kidding me!


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thats from a man! 

I found this too.

What Sex Means to Men and Women | Save Marriage .co.uk

And this thread

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/16434-what-sex-means-guy.html


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Reads like a fiction novel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Reads like a fiction novel
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like a Mills and Boon.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnglishWife (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks...but none of the above....when printed it was about 6 x A4 pages long....


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Google is your friend.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Google is your friend.


Lol....so true! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## EnglishWife (Aug 10, 2012)

My mate G 'Oogle isnt being very co-operative at the moment!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

EnglishWife said:


> Thanks...but none of the above....when printed it was about 6 x A4 pages long....


Well then it is waaay too long and complicated!

Sex means to this husband: Sharing myself with her in a way I do not with other people. It is a bonding of our souls, a gift of my love to her and receiving her gift to me. It is speaking all of our love languages together (touch and quality time for me, acts of service and words of affirmation for her). It creates emotional intimacy by revealing my deepest physical and emotional vulnerabilities. It is trusting her implicitly. It is seeing her when she lowers all of her walls.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

kipani said:


> This?
> 
> 
> When a man feels the desire for sex...


I did not want to quote the entire article but, as a guy, I thought it was beautiful. Of course, given my screen name that comes as no surprise!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

This might be it?

Understanding Your Husband's Sexual Needs - Focus on the Family


----------



## EnglishWife (Aug 10, 2012)

Chris...BRAVO!! Thats the start of it...the rest follows on the web site.

Many thanks X


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

EnglishWife said:


> Chris...BRAVO!! Thats the start of it...the rest follows on the web site.
> 
> Many thanks X


EW,
This is actually an excerpt from the book No More Headaches by Julie Slattery. I actually have that book and read it. It is pretty accurate. It is written from a Christian perspective so keep that in mind when reading. There are several chapters that discuss the several dimensions of sex to a man. Good stuff.


----------

